# outboards charge batteries?



## nickd89 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im a new first time boat owner, I hope this question isnt too pathetic but do outboard engines charge the starting battery just as cars do? do outboards have alternators? I have a 96 2 stroke 50 hp merc if that matters.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't type too well, good thing someone does...

http://www.trailerboats.com/output.cfm?id=2428525&


----------



## nickd89 (Dec 24, 2011)

So yes? thanks brett


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If the motor is electris start, chances are (99 percent) that yes it has a charging system.
Not an alternator per-say.. Except on optimaxes


----------



## nickd89 (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks cut, i knew it had to have something.


----------

